# Anyone have room for me on their team?



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I would like to join a team as well. I'm mainly a waterfowl hunter but seem to get lucky on turkeys every year. How bout it, anyone got room on there team for me! 
Smoke waiting to be picked..............please! 
Smoke


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)

How many do we have? Are we a team?


----------

